
Facebook censors 30,000 year-old Venus of Willendorf as 'pornographic' - eastendguy
https://www.theartnewspaper.com/news/facebook-censors-famous-30-000-year-old-nude-statue-as-pornographic
======
onion2k
I don't think this statue is porn but I can understand why it could break
Facebook's rules. Context is important. A photograph of a naked woman in a
biology textbook isn't porn, but if you upload exactly the same picture to
Pornhub _it becomes pornographic_. A statue of a naked woman in a museum
clearly isn't porn, but that doesn't mean it can't be regarded as porn if you
upload a picture of it to Facebook.

~~~
gnode
I think in Facebook's case, it's important to ignore context, lest they get
drawn into the awkward position of saying what is art and what isn't.

